# Direkter Dateizugriff auf PDF Datei verhindern



## Shadowman13 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Page welche über einen Loginbereich verfügt.
Dort meldet man sich über ein PHP-Script an, bekommt einen Token und kann sich damit an der "Download.php" anmelden.
In dieser Download PHP stehen, dann die direkten Links zu den PDF Dateien. Jetzt ist die Frage,
kann ich das ganze so gestalten, dass der direkte zugriff auf diese PDF Dateien nicht mehr möglich ist und sie nur über die Download.php aufgerufen werden können?

Grüße Chris


----------



## Shadowman13 (9. August 2013)

hab doch noch was in der suche gefunden....


----------



## ComFreek (9. August 2013)

Für alle Besucher, die z.B. von Suchmaschinen kommen:

Bei Apache-Server: .htaccess verwenden


----------



## Shadowman13 (9. August 2013)

ja aber dann brauche ich doch eine doppelte authentifikation ?


----------



## ComFreek (9. August 2013)

Shadowman13 hat gesagt.:


> ja aber dann brauche ich doch eine doppelte authentifikation ?



.htaccess involviert nicht unbedingt HTTP Authentication.
Ich meinte, dass du mit .htaccess den externen Zugriff auf die Datei oder des beinhaltenden Ordners ganz unterbindest. Am Besten wäre es aber, die Datei ganz aus dem Document Root deines Servers zu holen.


----------

